# Ammo background checks coming?



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I was watching a YouTube video and it mentioned California will start doing background checks on people wanting to purchase ammunition in May 2019. Is this correct? If so, do you think it will set off another ammunition shortage.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't think there would be a shortage so much as just a lot of Pi**ed off Californys.
Those who can will probably just cross the state line. Not sure how mail order of ammo will be affected there.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Lots of people in California, but the ones who would buy will either buy out of state or already have stocked up. This has been coming for a while, I thought it had already taken effect. NY doing the same, maybe?
Not enough interest to spark a shortage.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Those background checks require a bureaucratic process that, if we go by the federal example, uses resources that bureaucracies tend to fail to supply efficiently.

[Hah! How's that for understatement?]


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

Just one more reason to load your own. Wont effect me for sure.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It won't affect me because I live in some what free America and have 0 reason to go to the granola bowl some people call Ca.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Pick the state where you want to live.......carefully!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

J. R. Weems said:


> Just one more reason to load your own. Wont effect me for sure.


I think it was in the Clinton era when we could not find primers for reloading our varmint loads. I believe that was orchestrated by our government by either buying up what was produced or causing the production to be reduced. You need the whole list of ingredients to make a complete cartridge.

It wasn't long ago that you could not find .22 L.R. ammo on the shelves either.

GW


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I've got enough to last for a while.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Pick the state where you want to live.......carefully!


I did....Wyoming.


----------



## Kp67 (Aug 1, 2018)

Probably. I just had to renew my DL and found out about a 'real ID'. Without somebody at a counter saying that you are yet again who you say you are you will not be able to board a domestic plane flight in about a yr. About 10 yrs from now you will have to have a real real ID. I figure it won't be long after that you will be chipped and when you walk through scanners that will be just about everywhere you will checked and analyzed for anything and everything which may require immediate immobilization.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

LostinTexas said:


> Lots of people in California, but the ones who would buy will either buy out of state or already have stocked up. This has been coming for a while, I thought it had already taken effect. NY doing the same, maybe?
> Not enough interest to spark a shortage.


NY tried its best with the safe act. Once passed the feds said the state could not use the NICS system for ammo purchases. The load would break the system. They then tried to cost building a state wide background check system and realized the cost would be through the roof. So it was scrapped. And what will stop Callifornians from going to AZ or NV to buy ammo. What would have stopped me from going to PA, VT. What are they going to do post border checks on every point of entry? Maybe they could just build a wall like in Berlin during the Cold War.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Don’t put that past your anti gun Governor.


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

So, is it correct? Will background checks be required in California to buy ammo?


----------

